# Cute baby dragon depth map



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Playing with the idea of making a series of patterns for sale of cute little monsters and animals. This was the prototype so not optimized but thought someone might find it useful.

Also included a quick render for your PhotoShoping fun.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Interesting idea


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

cute lil bugger.
HErb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like it. Fanciful colors?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that should sell well..


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cute


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I like it!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Perfect for a kids room sign.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks all. 

These should be a fun artistic challenge. I sculpted this one in 3d. For the series I'll have to sculpt in 2.5d to get better detail. I'll make a base model I can use as a starting point for all the models.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cute. I like the idea, and of course, dragons are important to me. :wink:


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

First pattern out of the gate is a baby eagle. Insomnia again so had to work on something. Still need to tweak a few minor things but overall fairly happy with it. 

Oliver, the next one will be a baby dragon. With wings of course.


----------



## Xels (Mar 26, 2020)

How do you make these depth maps?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Jay, I primarily use Blender 3d. 

Its a free 3d modeling program suite. You can model 3d objects, digitally sculpt, render images from the 3d models with several different render engines, create animations, create sound tracks plus many other things with it. It can be a little challenging to master due to all the things it is capable of doing but its free. 

A very generous artist shared his custom compositor node setup which uses the 3d model depth information and ambient occlusion to create the depth maps. The blend file can be found in this thread. 

https://blenderartists.org/t/two-cents/654804/27

In rare instances where it doesn't produce a good result I also try with Zbrush and my cnc design software (Carvewright Designer).


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a neighbor that looks like that, jolly fellow.
Herb


----------



## Xels (Mar 26, 2020)

Oscar36 said:


> Jay, I primarily use Blender 3d.
> 
> Its a free 3d modeling program suite. You can model 3d objects, digitally sculpt, render images from the 3d models with several different render engines, create animations, create sound tracks plus many other things with it. It can be a little challenging to master due to all the things it is capable of doing but its free.
> 
> ...


I just downloaded blender the other day and am trying to teach myself how to use it. I didn’t realize I could use it for depth map making. Thanks!

How do you like your carvewright?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have a neighbor that looks like that, jolly fellow.
> Herb


Herb, please don't tell him he looks like a fat happy baby eagle. lol

Jay, its definitely a hobby machine but it really does hold your hand for carving. The proprietary software takes care of everything through its firmware. I've never seen g-code. I upload a pattern (picture format) and it does its thing. Not necessarily optimized but does a good job at carving my patterns.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Final pattern design. I didn't like the original wings so redid them. 

I won't be able to test carve it until next week. My table saw came in and then of course my DC unit died. I ordered a wall mounted unit this time but delivery isn't until next week. Hopefully it will last a bit longer. The carvewright cnc is an enclosed machine and you shouldn't run it without some sort of DC. 

Well, I guess more time behind the computer making patterns. Baby dragon is next. I try to sketch a rough idea first before starting to model (but not always).


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Oscar I like this a whole lot better than the original. Great looking model.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Mike, I like it a whole lot better too. Its usually an iteration of different stages until I get to my final design because I don't have a final image in my head. 

I normally have a rough idea in my head but really no idea what the final model will look like. I just start putting digital pen to digital paper and start drawing. 

Just like this render. lol. I am so going to have nightmares tonight. Thankfully I'll probably have more insomnia so won't have to suffer tonight.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> Mike, I like it a whole lot better too. Its usually an iteration of different stages until I get to my final design because I don't have a final image in my head.
> 
> I normally have a rough idea in my head but really no idea what the final model will look like. I just start putting digital pen to digital paper and start drawing.
> 
> Just like this render. lol. I am so going to have nightmares tonight. Thankfully I'll probably have more insomnia so won't have to suffer tonight.


That looks familiar, where have I seen that mug before?
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Oscar36

How did you get Stick to pose?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @Oscar36
> 
> How did you get Stick to pose?


bribery...


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Stick, you know its pure jealousy from others because you look that good.

lol. Dang it. I forgot the teeth or is it tooths when its only 3.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oscar36 said:


> Stick, you know its pure jealousy from others because you look that good.
> 
> lol. Dang it. I forgot the teeth or is it tooths when its only 3.


yup... and what's not to like...
we can go w/ tooths...
BTW.. it's 2½ tooths.. the one on your right is a broken crown....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can I suggest a little beadier in the eyes and a fuzz of hair???

,


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the eyes are beady enough once painted in. But the the ears have to be spread out a tad on both sides.
Herb


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Squintier and hairier. lol.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oscar36 said:


> Squintier and hairier. lol.


perfect....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oscar36 said:


> Squintier and hairier. lol.


can I have that???


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Of course. What format would you like.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jpeg...


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

ooof! Stick.... at least have red led eyes?

You're lucky Oscar has Blender otherwise it'd never get done.

~_Waiting for a depth map of this_~


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

UglySign said:


> ooof! Stick.... at least have red led eyes?
> 
> You're lucky Oscar has Blender otherwise it'd never get done.
> 
> ~_Waiting for a depth map of this_~


I'll stay w/ my Blues...


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Gents,

My insomnia finally caught up with me. Slept 12 hours straight and then took my beautiful wife out to lunch. There is a new Mexican restaurant that opened up in West Shreveport that she wanted to try. 

I was unable to get a good bas relief render with Blender so went with another software. For the new pattern makers, if you haven't seen it before take a look at Shadermap 4 Pro. It has some niftly features for displacement map creation. 

I didn't really think about carving the model so it is not optimized in any way so pretty flat. 

I did a colorized version for special occasions like Christmas cards and Get well cards. lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks.. *I LOVE IT!!!!!*
even the shade of blue is right on...
I captured the latest and greatest as a .JPEG....
I believe that will become my new icon...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick don't get cited bout much so you know it's good!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Stick don't get cited bout much so you know it's good!!


fur sure!!!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The real question was it carved in granite?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

JFPNCM said:


> The real question was it carved in granite?


Nope! It was cast in steel. A little rusty now though like the rest of us. :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oscar36 said:


> Nope! It was cast in steel. A little rusty now though like the rest of us. :grin:


EWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GETTING BETTER!!!...
looks like the 1,000 interval is ahead of schedule...


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Fairly happy with George, the cute baby dragon.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looks like I have some competition....


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I am not getting in the middle of that discussion, but I heard he said, "He is cuter."


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oscar36 said:


> I am not getting in the middle of that discussion, but I heard he said, "He is cuter."


that's what ya heard....


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

lol. Question is what animal or monster do I model next. My DC should be here Weds or Thurs so should be able to get two more models done by then so I can start test carving.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oscar36 said:


> lol. Question is what animal or monster do I model next.


an X-GF comes to mind...


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

lol. that is a scary monster (times 10).


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The fangs on baby George fit better than the buck teeth you gave Stick. Just my opinion.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

JFPNCM said:


> The fangs on baby George fit better than the buck teeth you gave Stick. Just my opinion.


Jon, hopefully you realize that was not original work. I was attempting to create a 3d model from a 2d image. Now, if I missed the mark, all critiques accepted.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Oscar36 said:


> Jon, hopefully you realize that was not original work. I was attempting to create a 3d model from a 2d image. Now, if I missed the mark, all critiques accepted.


Point taken Oscar. There has been a lot of commentary re this image as Stick's new avatar. Just adding to the mix.

Enjoyed it all.

Cheers
Jon


----------

